# Landscape Designing at State Campground



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 13, 2007)

Someone in Seaside, Oregon wanted me to design a front bed for condos.

So I reserved 4 days at Nehalem Bay State Park http://www.mdvaden.com/nehalem_bay.shtml

Designed for about 10 hours total on Friday afternoon and Saturday morning.

That left all Thurdsay, most of Friday and Saturday and all Sunday (plus Monday morning) to camp, hike Neahkahnie Mountain, visit gift shops and go to various beaches.

One of the most entertaining workplaces I've had. I'd like to repeat this kind of project for coast cities several times over.

Brought my portable drafing table, laptop computer and printer for plant lists. 

The blue trailer in the image is my recent toy for camping gear - has fridge, tv and oak cabinets.


----------

